# Oak Medicine Cabinet



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Just finished this built in cabinet and charged them $100 labor + materials. Only 1/3 of it protruds from the wall. What would you have charged for this?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

Are the two upper shelves something other than oak? Why not make them all the same? Are they moveable?


----------



## AJS (Jan 29, 2012)

Really nice neat job. :thumbsup:

How long did you spend on it? 


Andy


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice, is that box joints or dovetails? kinda a shame 2/3 will be buried in the wall..


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice medicine cabinet.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cabinet looks good. I'd charge $800-$900...uninstalled.










 







.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

I am with cabinet man... you gave that job away.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great tho!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Real sharp looking. At $100 I'll take two please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

RDufner said:


> Are the two upper shelves something other than oak? Why not make them all the same? Are they moveable?


Shelves are soft Maple. They are movable and there are 3 more of them.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

AJS said:


> Really nice neat job. :thumbsup:
> 
> How long did you spend on it?
> 
> ...


Probably a total of 30 hrs but I am slow at what I do and it was all 4/4 rough sawn.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> Very nice, is that box joints or dovetails? kinda a shame 2/3 will be buried in the wall..


Dovetails


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jimmomech8 said:


> Probably a total of 30 hrs but I am slow at what I do and it was all 4/4 rough sawn.


So, what did you charge?









 







.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> So, what did you charge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what did you charge? Labor & Materials came to $237.96. I know it is not much, but hopefully I will get more business when other people see it in customers home


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work. I would definitely have made the moveable drawers oak as well. It looks quite nice otherwise.

FYI, you can quote multiple posts in one post (instead of making a separate post for each question/answer). Click on the "multi-quote" button (the quotation mark between the "quote" and "thanks!" buttons) for each one you want to include in your post. Just click the "quote" button on the last one.

EDIT: But at least the shelves are easily able to be replaced if ever wanted in the future.


----------



## mustang501993 (Jan 28, 2012)

$100 labor/30hrs...$3.33/hr. Cabinet man was right, $900 would have been just about right.

The problem is...who pays $900 for a medicine cabinet?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. You've done a fantastic job on this one. Very nice.


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks really nice. It actually sparked my imagination on a new cabinet for my bathroom. 

Deciding on prices is hard. If you are new and trying to build a reputation than don't feel bad about under charging. You gotta get your name out there. Its a good idea to check around at some local furniture stores for a comparable pieces. It's probably obviously but, don't mistake some particle board crap from a big box store as comparable. I've never read any, but there are books out there about pricing your woodworking products. 

Keep up the good work and good luck with those commissions.


----------

